# CAT(certified accounting technician) course



## anne86 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi, does anybody have an idea about CAT course in dubai? R there any classes n where to get registered?
Thnxx alot


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Please don't use text speak in forum posts. Also, Google is your friend. Here are some results to get you started:
PAC DUBAI CAMPUS
Certified Accounting Technician
PMTC - Study ACCA, Join CFA, FIA Classes in Dubai, CIA Coaching, CMA Degree in UAE, CPA Qualification, CAT qualification in Dubai - UAE


----------



## anne86 (Dec 12, 2012)

Thank you  ... I have already searched on google just wanted to have more information if anybody was currently doing it so posted here.


----------



## Brav0 (Feb 11, 2013)

I'd check the authenticity of CAT

I studied AAT back in the UK - Association of Accounting Technicians as that is an internationally recognised qualification and is seen on many job adverts much like ACCA but the lower tier etc 

However I have been out of the accountancy arena for a few years now so this may be wrong. However if its a choice between AAT and CAT, AAT every time.


----------

